
Generalise, don't specialise: why focusing too narrowly is bad for us - molteanu
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jul/12/generalise-dont-specialise-why-focusing-too-narrowly-is-bad-for-us
======
rikroots
Glad I checked to see if someone else had posted the link before I did myself.
Having been through several careers before finally landing in IT as a web
developer, I found the article (it's a long read!) to be very interesting and
thought provoking.

One of the big barriers I had when trying to land my first job in IT was my
age; although I can't prove anything, there seemed to be a bias towards
younger people - getting through tests and stuff to reach face-to-face
interviews was one thing, but you could see people's expressions change within
seconds of meeting me in the flesh. It was - disconcerting.

It would be good if people - especially recruiters and interviewers - could
read this sort of article before they make their employment choices. Having a
broader, less focussed range of skills beyond coding shouldn't be seen as a
reason not to hire someone for a job.

